# mando a distancia usando la  linea telefónica



## SERGIO ESTEBAN GRANADA (Ene 15, 2008)

hola a todos.
Esta es la primera vez que escribo en el foro y mi problema es el siguiente.
Estoy haciendo un circuito que consta de un pic 16f84 y un dtmf 8870 basicamente. y su funcionamiento es el siguiente: detecta el número de timbres que se configuraron y mediante un relé coloca en paralelo una carga de 560 ohms en la linea telefonica para simular la horquilla descolgada, luego de esto el teléfono deja de timbrar y debo ingresar la clave para encender o apagar un dispositivo, #01 y  *01 respectivamente. aquí viene el problema, necesito crear un sonido cuando el código de encendido o apagado se ha ingresado correctamente para que el usuario sepa si oprimió bien la clave o no. Si alguien me puede ayudar con un circuito o saben como generar y acoplar el sonido desde un pic se lo agradecería.
Si pudieran recomendarme páginas a cerca del tema sería muy útil.
! gracias a todos!


----------



## DGR (Ene 29, 2008)

ten en cuenta que un tono dtmf esta compuesto por la suma algebraica de dos frecuencias, una baja y otra alta. elije un tono que no utilices, por ejemplo 697hz y 1477 correspondientes al numero 3, programa el pic para genere los periodos de dichas frecuencias y usa un transistor para modular la linea y transmitir el tono.


----------



## SERGIO ESTEBAN GRANADA (Ene 29, 2008)

gracias dgr por tu ayuda, yo sé generar esas frecuencias desde el pic pero no sé como modular ni transmitir el tono, no sabría como hacer el circuito con el transistor que me dices, ya que recuerda que la línea está siendo contestada con la resistencia de 560 ohms
te agradecería mucho, si me pudieras indicar como sería el diagrama (gráfico).

!de nuevo, mil gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Ivan N. (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola. Lo que se me ocurre q podrias hacer es lo siguiente:
1º hacer oscilar uno de los pins del pic a una frecuencia determinada como por ejmplo 500 o 600 Hz (la frecuencia le va a dar la tonalidad al sonido). ASi obtenes una señal cuadrada de supongamos 500Hz q oscila entre 0V y 5V.
2º esta señal la sumas con una tension de referencia de -2.5V por medio de un operacional y con una ganancia dada (q va a determinar la amplitud final del sonido). Asi te queda una señal cuadrada de +- X V , yo creo q teneiendo +-2.5V andaria bien (osea una ganancia 1 en el operacional) pero tendiras q probar y ajustarlo a lo q mejor suene, para lo q tendrias q ajustar la ganacia q te comente antes.
3º Por ultimo ingresas la señal a un pequeño transistor (bc548 por ej) como amplificador de corriente y conectas la salida a la linea a traves de un capacitor de 10uF y la masa del circuito a la masa de la linea.

Por otro lado si se te complica mucho para armar el sonido con el pic por q lo tenes q estar usando para otra cosa podes reemplazar las partes 1 y 2 con un oscilador de wien, hay información sobre este oscilador en el foro y no es muy complicado de hacer.

Cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos.


----------



## matiex911 (Feb 12, 2008)

Para enviar un tono a la linea use un oscilador con un transistor conectado entre el activo y el neutro de la linea y me dio resultado


----------

